# 8.1 RELEASE Kernel Panic



## pnosbsd (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello,

I am trying to run FreeBSD 8.1 RELEASE AMD64 on an Intel D510MO motherboard.  This has a dual core hyperthreaded Intel D510 Atom processor.  I am using the GENERIC kernel, and I am experiencing a kernel panic and crash with the following message on the console:


```
panic:vm_page_insert: offset already allocated
cpuid:3
```

If I turn the hyperthreading off in the BIOS, then the system runs stable, with no crashes.  Does anyone know anything about the hyperthreading support in FreeBSD 8.1 RELEASE AMD64, or what may be the issue with this error message?  I am thinking that cpuid:3 would be one of the virtual hyperthreaded cpus. Correct?  Is this a bug, and should I submit a bug report?

Thank you.


----------



## jem (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm running 8.1-RELEASE on the same motherboard with HT enabled and I get rock solid stability.

When does the panic occur?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 20, 2011)

Check the BIOS version.  Some of the older versions for Intel Atom boards were really bad, and much improved later.


----------



## pnosbsd (Jan 21, 2011)

The panic occurs when I put a load on the system.  The system seems to boot fine, but when I try to build a port for instance, it crash with the panic message on the console.  I can try to capture a kernel crash dump if that would be helpful.  I can post the dmesg output as well.  What version of the BIOS are you using for this board?  I am using the latest BIOS (MO0506P.BIO released 20110105).


----------



## pnosbsd (Jan 21, 2011)

Also, forgot to ask.  Are you using the GENERIC kernel, or have to build a custom kernel with different options enabled?  Any kernel options in loader.conf?


----------



## lou1z (Jun 7, 2011)

Dragging an old thread up, but did you ever find a solution to this? I've tried disabling hyperthreading, setting video to fixed etc., but to no avail. Within a minute or so of placing the disk under load, it crashes with the same error. Disabling hyperthreading simply switches this to CPUID 1.

This is an Intel D510MO with 516N bios using a stock 8.2 FreeBSD with zfs.


----------

